# [SOLVED] Custom Build Possible Overclock?



## Kord1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

I am considering an overclock on my PC that I am about to assemble. From you experiences do I have the needed components to possibly perform a successful overclock? If not what are some of the components that I may need? My Specs are listed below.

Specs:


*Intel Core i5-2500K Sandy Bridge 3.3GHz (3.7GHz Turbo Boost) LGA 1155 95W Quad-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 3000 BX80623I52500K*


*ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard*
*KINGWIN KX-1000 1000W ATX 12V v2.2, EPS 12V v2.91, and SSI EPS 12V v2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply*
*COOLER MASTER Hyper N 520 RR-920-N520-GP 92mm Sleeve CPU Cooler*
*CORSAIR Vengeance 16GB (4 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B*
*SAPPHIRE FleX 100314FLEX Radeon HD 6870 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card with Eyefinity*
*RAIDMAX Blade ATX-298WW Black / White Steel / Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case*
*3 X 120mm Cooling Fans in Case (2 X* *COOLER MASTER R4-L2S-122B-GP 120mm 4 Blue LED**)(1 X 120 mm Raidmax Front Blue LED Fan)*
*Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 64 bit*
I still haven't completely finished building this machine yet, I would just like to know ahead of time what I need so I can go ahead and start obtaining the correct components. I am new at this, this will be my first build and any advice that you can give will be more than helpful.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

do not attempt to overclock witha kingwin power supply. They are one of the worst makes of power supply out there and so are raidmax.

if you are going to overclock you will need a good quality power supply such as seasonic,xfx or corsair (not gs or cs series).

You would also need an aftermarket cooler not the one that comes with the cpu as they are not designed to handle overclocking.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

As above and I would also suggest removing two of the RAM sticks. 8GB will be more than sufficient.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*



Tyree said:


> As above and I would also suggest removing two of the RAM sticks. 8GB will be more than sufficient.


and you would achieve a better overclock with 8GB over 16GB. Unless your into video editing,graphic design or virtualisation technology then there is no need for 16GB.


----------



## Kord1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

Would this:
*SeaSonic X-SERIES X-1050 1050W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply*



be an adequate power supply? I have a coolermaster aftermarket CPU cooler already.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

you don't really need that power but that one would be a great addition to your build.

you could use a 750 psu from seasonic, xfx or corsair (not gs or cx)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

As noted, 1050W is overkill but you can't have too much power and the system will only use as much as required.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Good PSU that SeaSonic 1050w. Buy what you can afford. Don't go cheap. Try and get a silver or gold one. Last thing you want is a PSU frying your system.

May I ask, why that system, then a ATI 6870?


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

And, yeah, agree with peeps above. 2 sticks of ram is better then 4 sticks.

Zalman CNPS10 Silent CPU cooler. I use it on my i5 760 @ 4.2Ghz 1.25v perfect.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

A 650W (750W wouldn't hurt if you want to OC) for the 6870 GPU.
SeaSonic-XFX-Corsair (not the CX-GS-M Series) are top quality.


----------



## Kord1988 (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

Thanks alot for all the comments it has been extremely helpful and I am aware now of what I need before I can proceed.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes, you're welcome. I'm subscribed to this thread so post back when you have your system. And what the final system components are that you used. Im interested 

ATB, Mark.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

@ Xenzon Specs are listed in the OP.
The Kingwin PSU is supposed to be upgraded to a good quality unit.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Exactly, "supposed to be", I want to know what he went with 

To OP, any news?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*

You do realize that when you overclock you put every piece of hardware in jeopardy? With that amount of ram, a good quality psu and that cpu, I can't imagine why you would even want to overclock anyway. One question I always ask myself is "how fast do I really need programs to open anyway, and why?"


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, an SSD is the only real way to increase loading times of Windows or Applications. Wouldn't matter if you have a 2Ghz or 5Ghz, if your sporting a slow 7200rpm HDD then Applications will load the same.

SSD is the way forward!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Custom Build Possible Overclock?*



Xenzon said:


> Well, an SSD is the only real way to increase loading times of Windows or Applications. Wouldn't matter if you have a 2Ghz or 5Ghz, if your sporting a slow 7200rpm HDD then Applications will load the same.
> 
> SSD is the way forward!


for the price and space they hold at the moment they aren't good value. A raid setup is better value if your looking for speed.


----------



## Xenzon (Feb 2, 2012)

Raid setup of what? 2x 7200rpm drives? With the price of HDD lately because of the floods in Taiwan, a raid setup is still very costly.

Yeah, a SSD doesn't offer you much space (I got 128GB, which is more then enough for windows, apps and my 2 main games I play, I still got 43GB left) but at the same time no HDD, raid or no raid, will perform like an SSD.

Granted it would be a good way to increase a computers speed, but still not half as much as an SSD would.


----------

